

The World According to Embedly (YC W10) - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/the-world-according-to-embedly

======
oldstrangers
Unrelated, but it bothers me that their hover overs (a:focus) on the menu bar
double up the border pixel widths next to the current (li.current) page.

------
tboetig
What the hell is going on in Denver?

